# grams-tsp. conversion



## pardalisjk (Dec 23, 2004)

anyone have a conversion formula for dry fert. grams to teaspoons? Thanks, Jim


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

It _completely_ depends on what exactly you are measuring. Different chemicals have different densities. For this reason I use small scale that measures to 0.1g. Mass is more accurate then volume.

Otherwise, the Fertilator may help you out.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.joshmadison.com/software/convert/


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

pardalisjk said:


> anyone have a conversion formula for dry fert. grams to teaspoons? Thanks, Jim


 Jim,
Check this site out: http://users.ev1.net/~spituch/Chemicals/chemicals.html

It may answer your questions.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I agree with Chris: get a simple digital scale. I purchased a small one that measures up to 150g in 0.1 increments.

First thing I found when I got it was that I was underdosing a lot of my ferts by using the tsp to gram conversions found on the web for different chemicals. It varies quite a bit depending on how packed it is, etc, etc...

Definately not a wasted $30.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

FAQ on APC in the Fertilizing Forum *click*


----------

